# goat smilies



## peachick (Apr 12, 2011)

soo  I did a search for goat smilies online and I found LOTS.  
Do you think the mods would add them to the forum for us??
I wrote to the person that designed most of them them and am waiting on permission....  the rest were on a free smilie web site  (yeah  I'm gonna get buried in junk mail now)

here are a few I found


----------



## poorboys (Apr 12, 2011)

THEY ARE HARD TO FIND. THOSE ARE CUTE


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 12, 2011)

How awesome. You can never find them.  I love my goats


----------



## peachick (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be fun if these were added to the forum.  Here are a few more  i found


----------



## Nifty (Apr 12, 2011)

Very cute!   New smileys have quite a review process to go through before being added to our list.

In the meantime, you can still use any smiles you want, just post them like images.


----------

